# Schriftarten Kompatibilität ( Win|Mac|Linux )



## js-mueller (10. August 2003)

Hi

mich beschäftigt ein Problem mit Schriftarten. Ich möchte meine Seiten so gestallten, das sie auf allen Betriebssystemen / Browsern gleich angezeigt werden. Das mit den Browsern klappt auch einwandfrei nur bei den Betriebssystemen haperts. Und zwar werden die Schriftarten anders dargestellt. Das liegt warscheinlich daran, das Linux kein Verdana instaliert hat usw.
Mir gehts jetzt eigentlich darum welche Schriftarten sind zu empfehlen, die auf allen System instaliert sind / funktionieren ?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen


----------



## Maximus (11. August 2003)

Hi,

schau mal hier nach, das hilft Dir bestimmt weiter.

Gruß Maximus.


----------

